# Mon mac comme "relai" Wifi pour Ipod Touch???



## Bazinga (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous.

J avais commence a poser ma question dans un sujet rien a voir, je viens donc remettre de l ordre dans mes post et venir commencer la discussion ici!


Je ne possede pas de Wifi a la maison et aimerait pourtant surfer avec mon nouvel Ipod Touch!

J ai donc pensé à utiliser mon Mac Mini ( relié par cable RJ45 a un modem SANS Wifi) comme borne Wifi!

J ai créé un nouveau reseau wifi avec le mac, puis ensuite je me connecte dessus avec l'Ipod. Mais la hoo fatale disgrace, il me dit qu il n est pas connecte a internet!


Alors la question que je me pose: est ce que mon mac peut servir de borne wifi a l ipod touch??? Si oui, quelle manip dois-je faire?

Edit: j ai evidemment partage ma connexion internet :


----------



## Bazinga (15 Septembre 2008)

Bon, il a suffit que je redemarre mon Ipod et ca a marché comme de par magié!

Desole pour le derangement!


----------

